# 1936 Delta Jeweled Horn-lite



## GARY (Aug 7, 2016)

I just posted my reconditioned Delta Jeweled Horn-lite on eBay. If interested - here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Delta-Jeweled-Horn-lite-/262567706273

GARY


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 7, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Delta-Jeweled-Horn-lite-/262567706273?hash=item3d22413ea1:g:jtEAAOSwbsBXp7G3


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Is this rite ?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ask $550    answers the Question with pic proof




link at robertriley post


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 8, 2016)

Great light, hard to find in good condition. I guess they are bringing big money these days.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 10, 2016)

Sweet item!


----------

